# Polls



## zimzum42 (15 May 2008)

Can we make non-anonymity the default setting for polls?


----------



## yenrod (15 May 2008)

Why not make this 'non-anonymous' Zim ?


----------



## zimzum42 (15 May 2008)

er, I did


----------



## yenrod (15 May 2008)

zimzum42 said:


> er, I did



usually it does under the post no. !


----------



## Smeggers (15 May 2008)

Where's the 'who cares' option?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (16 May 2008)

Smeggers said:


> Where's the 'who cares' option?



Yes.


----------

